# Sera Flore Co2 Active Reactor 500 - Problem



## Dancingdead (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello good people of tpt.net!

I've been lurking around for couple of months to get any kind of experience that you generously share before I set up my amateur tank. Now I need your help once again to make my SERA reactor work properly.

My tank is 300 lt. (80 gallons approx.) while the net water volume is around 55 gallons.

Here is the brief info of my system;

Canister Filter: Eheim Professional 4+ 350T (Max. output 1050 lt/h)
Reactor: Sera Flore Co2 Active Reactor 500 (Requires min. 500 lt/h)
UV: JBL Procristal UV-C 18w
Co2: JBL Pressured tube w/ JBL PH Controller

Now here is my problem;

Since I have had some hair algeas in my tank for 4-5 weeks, I was suspecting that Co2 doesn't dissolve efficiently so I have upgraded my ceramic diffuser to SERA reactor. I have connected my canister filter output to the reactor then connected the reactor output to the UV filter. When I turned the filter on, the mills (there are 2 mills in the reactor) were not rotating. I have suspected the output flow rate of the canister filter although it is perfectly sufficient to make it run according to the guides. I have disconnected the UV filter from the system in order to reduce the output pressure, hoping the reactor will work w/o it. Still, it doesn't rotate as it supposed to do. 

Could you guys please give me your suggestions to fix this problem?

All helps are really appreciated since I've been working on this for weeks. :|

Thanks! :fish:


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Tried the same one and had the same issues though with a little smaller eheim filter. The build quailty of these units are pretty bad and the rotating parts do not fit properly and have a pretty rhough surface (mine did at least) I took a razor blade and cut the blades on the lower ring and only used it as a support for the upper one. Then the remaining fan started to run.
Did not find the sera very effective and upgraded to an AM 1000 reactor on my smaller tank eventually as well.
The sera was pretty noisy as well


----------



## araven (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dont screw it!*

I found that if you screw on the top to hard it will block the impellers and stop them from spinning. I had this problem with mine the impellers were just static, no movement or sometimes movement on the lower impeller furthest from the ceiling of the container. Less screwing more spinning! Mine works perfect now.


----------

